

China's CO2 emissions have been plummeting lately. What's going on? - primroot
http://www.vox.com/2015/5/22/8645455/china-emissions-coal-drop

======
thomasfl
Good news for the planet. Bad news for the dirty coal industry. Still don't
trust the chinese tough.

